
UK coronavirus mass home testing to be made available 'within days' - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/25/uk-coronavirus-mass-home-testing-to-be-made-available-within-days
======
paublyrne
This sounds like it could be a game changer. If it's accurate and can be mass
produced, widespread regular self testing would surely be a most effective way
of controlling new infections until a vaccine is developed.

